# Red red wine



## londonsteve2 (2 Dec 2006)

Sitting here and chilling and drinking a bottle (no not a glass) of Wolf Blass shiraz and i was wondering where the taste of plums and blackberys etc were that people are always harping on about . It just tastes bloody like wine to me. Maybe ive not been slurping it right  or cos im just a lager lout from North London
Bloody good though
Cheers Steve
P.S
You may have noticed ive posted a little more than usual tonight. Well its not because of the wine its cos the bloody kids have got off the puter for once :twisted:


----------



## PowerTool (2 Dec 2006)

londonsteve2":383z7vtn said:


> P.S
> You may have noticed ive posted a little more than usual tonight. Well its not because of the wine its cos the bloody kids have got off the puter for once :twisted:



Buy them their own for Christmas - problem solved :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## londonsteve2 (2 Dec 2006)

Was thinking of getting a laptop for xmas any ideas which one ???
And it will be mine all mine :twisted: 
Cheers Steve .......hic


----------



## stairman (2 Dec 2006)

probably need wireless then


----------



## tiler99 (2 Dec 2006)

http://www.johnlewis.com/Computing/Comp ... oduct.aspx
I have been told by a geeky mate that these are pretty good


----------



## mailee (3 Dec 2006)

AH NO, DON'T BUY A TOSHIBA! We bought one for my wife and it is pants! It has a much bigger processor than my desktop but is much slower. We then decided to buy more ram, thinking this was the problem and it was still slow! It takes forever and a day to boot up as it has all sorts of Toshiba rubbish added to it to conserve battery, browse easier, make tea and coffee or whatever! I ended up having to completely wipe the hard drive and just install Windows to get it to run anything like quick. (It has a 3gig processor and still runs slower than my 2gig desktop) Toshiba, pahh, I would never buy another. :shock:


----------



## RogerS (3 Dec 2006)

Buy one of these. Go on....you KNOW you want to. There's quite a few now on the forum who've made the switch and glad that they did.

I'll get me coat.


----------

